# NEW HOUSE 5: HOW A DORM BECOMES A HOME (Young Adult / college / New Adult)



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Kobo | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his wife Kristan, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Raised in upstate NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 6/19/2015)​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*Intro*

_You've got to start somewhere
Find a reason, get a clue_
- For Sara

Everybody wants to make a difference. Once in a while, we get a chance to.

My name is Andy. I was born in Seoul, South Korea. Adopted before I was born, shipped to the USA when I was a few months old, and American as baseball ever since. In Korea, I received the name Ik Hawn Kim. I couldn't tell you what it means if my life depended on it. Here, my adoptive parents named me Andrew Michael Butler. I've been Andy ever since. I'm 20 years old, I'm a junior at college, and last year, I had one of those rare chances to truly make a difference. I was a resident assistant.

Challenging, exciting, heartbreaking, saddening, nerve-wracking. Being a resident assistant was all of these things. But more than anything else, it was the most rewarding experience of my life. I made some incredible friends, was introduced to new cultures and perspectives, and I learned more about the world around me than I can even begin to explain. At some schools, RAs are merely policemen, upper class students who want nothing to do with their residents and smile only when they're told to. Not at my school. At Ashford University, we're about community. And community is what I tried to build. In the process, stories were created and relationships were forged.

The phrase "New House 5″ could mean anything. It sounds like it could be a band name, a superhero group, maybe a secret code. But for me, New House 5 means more than you can imagine. New House 5 was my floor. New House was the name of our dorm. It was so new, as we liked to say, that it didn't have a name. I was on was the 5th floor, the top of the building. Hence, New House 5. In August, it was just a floor. By the following May, it was my home.

The story I am about to tell you is based in truth. The names have been changed, a few of the situations have been dramatized, some characters have been altered to protect anonymity, and I could not remember some of the conversations verbatim. But what happened to me last year, what happened to the floor I was a resident assistant for, what you are about to read, all really took place. All on one residential floor, in one year. Thinking about it now, I can't believe some of the things that happened and I feel fortunate that I had a chance to make that difference. I think I made the most of my opportunity, but that's up to you to decide.

The friendships I made with residents on my floor last year are some of the strongest I've made in my life. The people in this story are people I truly connected with, people I truly love, and people I will never forget. This story is for all of them, for everyone who made my experience as a resident assistant for New House 5 the most amazing year of my life. Through all of the tribulations, through all of the drama, through all of the problems, we were always there for each other. We were always a community. That's what this story is about. New House 5: A community.

Right now, I'm back at school for my junior year. Sitting in front of my glowing laptop, nothing feels more appropriate than telling you my story. Everything is true, everything is real, everything elicits some kind of emotion in my soul. Writing this will no doubt make me nostalgic about what has happened to me and to the people around me over the last fifteen months. The clock on my alarm radio tells me it's 12:32 am. If I'm going to tell you everything that happened last year, we might be here for a while. Let me go put on some pajamas, make some hot chocolate, and tell you the best story I've ever been a part of.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyone is participating in the 2012 "New Adult" Challenge to read novels about post-high school characters (ages 18-26 ish) then NEW HOUSE 5 might be a good one to look into!

Here's the official GoodReads group: http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/61299.2012_New_Adult_Reading_Challenge
And the official Challenge page: http://atapestryofwords.blogspot.com/2011/11/2012-new-adult-challenge.html
And a list of other New Adult books: http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/9525.New_Adult_Literature


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to Smashwords distribution, NEW HOUSE 5 is beginning to pop up in other ebookstores. Diesel is the latest, if you're looking for an epub format: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000137899/Butler-Andy-New-House-5-How-a-dorm-becomes-a-home/1.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Woohoo! NEW HOUSE 5 is now available in print once again! Here are the Amazon and CreateSpace links:

http://amzn.com/1469990741
https://www.createspace.com/3784067

Other channels should go live in the coming weeks.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The print edition is now available from Barnes & Noble for a mere $8.63, which Amazon has price-matched.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1018947262?ean=9781469990743

Also, I'm working on a blog post about the back story behind the book and all the controversy it created when it came out. A job lost, friends turned into enemies... it wasn't an easy time.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

NEW HOUSE 5 got another 4-star review on GoodReads! That always makes for a nice start to the day.

Still waiting on the digital edition to show up on BN.com, the Sony ebookstore, and iTunes...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The Sony and iTunes links are live!

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/andy-butler/new-house-5-how-a-dorm-becomes-a-home/_/R-400000000000000684941

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/new-house-5/id514924901

And BN.com has the new print edition but not the Nook version, for some reason...

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/new-house-5-andy-butler/1018947262?ean=9781469990743


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A new 4-star review with very thoughtful commentary is a great way to start the weekend! Here's a small excerpt:



> "New House 5" is a smooth, easy read. I felt as though I had known Andy and the other students for years, thanks to the conversational style. Andy was also unflinchingly honest about some of the mistakes he made as an RA, such as not telling someone higher up when one of his residents was a danger to herself. I liked that he didn't gloss over his mistakes but admitted to them, which helped me feel even more like I knew him.
> 
> When "New House 5" came to an end, both as a book and as a floor, I was sorry to leave everyone behind.


Full review at Smashwords.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

At long last the Nook version is up on B&N!!

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/new-house-5-andy-butler/1018947262?ean=2940033084258&format=nook-book

That means all links for print and digital are live now. Phew!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Sony | Kobo | Diesel | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his girlfriend, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(10 reviews as of 6/11/2012)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Fun fact: Last week was Andy's birthday!

Which means it's been 7 years since this book came out. Crazy...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 4th of July, everyone!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

For the rest of the month, the digital version of NEW HOUSE 5 is on sale for just $2.50 from Smashwords! Available in most ereader formats.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/137899

_Use the code SSW50 at checkout for 50% off during our site-wide promotion! (Offer good thru July 31, 2012)_

Also, Amazon has price-matched B&N's offer for the print version at a low $8.66! No idea how long this will last...

http://amzn.com/1469990741


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Right now we're giving away 2 copies of NEW HOUSE 5 (print version) on GoodReads!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/29445-new-house-5-how-a-dorm-becomes-a-home

Enter before Aug 16!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how many college students are in the Olympics?? Their experiences are probably a little different than what you'll find in NEW HOUSE 5... but then again, Olympic Village _has_ been compared to a frat house. 

Go Team USA!

_PS: 3 weeks left to enter the NEW HOUSE 5 giveaway..._


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just one week left to enter the giveaway on GoodReads!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/29445-new-house-5-how-a-dorm-becomes-a-home


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahh, the beginning of a new semester. Everything full of excitement and promise. No grades yet. One of the best times of the year.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Back from the long weekend, and happy to see a new review (5 stars!) on GoodReads. Great way to start the new (short!) week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep meaning to update this thread, but football season's got us a little distracted... Go Bills!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Sony | Kobo | Diesel | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his girlfriend, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(10 reviews as of 9/27/2012)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Not really related to the book, but today is our dog Riley's 5th birthday! My how time flies...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Been noticing a lot of book bloggers talking about not having as much time for reviews/posts now that school is in full swing... The truth is, we're always going to be busy, and even more so as we continue to age and progress in our personal and professional trajectories. So do your best to make time for the things that matter to you, and don't sweat the rest. Most importantly: Have fun!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Sony | Kobo | Diesel | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his girlfriend, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 10/20/2012)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Favorite fortune cookie wisdom:

"Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

GoodReads notes big boom in New Adult popularity: http://www.goodreads.com/blog/show/398-young-adult-gets-old


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Mental health during university is really, really important, as this op-ed reminds us: http://thetartan.org/2012/12/3/forum/mentalhealth

In addition to the fun of college life, NEW HOUSE 5 also addresses serious topics such as this. If only more students knew ahead of time what they were getting into -- not so they could avoid it, but so that they could be prepared to face it, and appropriately manage their workload so that they can also enjoy their non-academic lives.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS, everybody!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy New Year! Here's to a 2013 filled with joy and light.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyone wouldn't mind tagging these 2 ebooks with "new adult" at Amazon, that would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/New-House-dorm-becomes-ebook/dp/B007FVLV2S/
http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Somewhere-ebook/dp/B002HMDU9M/

If you're an author and would like some tagging in return, just leave your link!

Thanks!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The blog YA Confidential has a really great post for students and parents, in which a Dean of Student Life answers lots of reader-submitted questions about choosing a university, and college life in general: http://yaconfidential.blogspot.com/2012/12/re-college-educator-interview-answers.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Raise your hand if you're watching the Super Bowl today!

Fun fact: NEW HOUSE 5 takes place during the 2003-2004 school year, which is when the infamous Janet Jackson/Justin Timberlake "wardrobe malfunction" happened during Super Bowl XXXVIII.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Sony | Kobo | Diesel | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his girlfriend, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 2/12/2013)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Fortune cookie wisdom:

"He who laughs, lasts."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Why our 20s (the "New Adult" years) matter - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/18/why-our-20s-the-new-adult-years-matter/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Taylor Swift may not have gone to college, but she sure understands what that time of life is like:

"22" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgFeZr5ptV8


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

March Madness = one of the best times of year for college life / college sports.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Due to personal/private circumstances, the purpose behind writing this book has really been top-of-mind again lately... 

College can and should be a truly wonderful experience -- and the New House 5 story is fun/optimistic overall -- but recent events have been a reminder that as we get older, the stakes do get higher.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

USA Today says "New Adult fiction is the hot new category in books": http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2013/04/15/new-adult-genre-is-the-hottest-category-in-book-publishing/2022707/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

From the book:

_We weren't even through the first semester and already some of the quieter students felt comfortable sharing their life stories with people they couldn't tell apart twelve weeks ago. Change is inevitable, it's the oldest cliché in the book. ... And on New House 5, the changes being made opened our eyes to the fact that while none of us were perfect, we all had something to contribute to the community, we all had something to contribute to each other. Little contributions add up. You can't make a sandcastle without all the tiny grains of sand._


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

As of today, there are at least three New House 5 couples in real life.

1 - married with a baby
1 - long-term dating
1 - recently engaged*

Funny thing is, none of them were couples during the time depicted in the story. Although you can maybe see a hint of romance starting between two of the "characters"...*

*That would be the author and me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool New Adult project: "The Geography of Youth" documents modern 20-something life around the world.

http://vimeo.com/18670308


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Sony | Kobo | Diesel | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his girlfriend, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 5/28/2013)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking for a good high school graduation gift? Consider NEW HOUSE 5, to help kids (and parents) get a glimpse into freshman year and college life.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyone is interested in television shows about college life and the "New Adult" experience, Felicity is a good option, and all 4 seasons are available on Netflix.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope everyone (in the US) had a safe & happy July 4th holiday!

My dog sure won't miss the fireworks... ;P


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Through the end of July, NEW HOUSE 5 is only $2.99 on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/new-house-5/id514924901


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Right about now, inbound freshman are spending their last days at home, saying goodbye to friends, packing up their closets... Almost time for Orientation!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Football season is upon us!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Good advice for anyone, but perhaps especially new graduates: http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonnazar/2013/07/23/20-things-20-year-olds-dont-get/

(Ignore the condescending intro.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A potential resource for indie authors: http://www.theindieview.com/indie-reviewers/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Big giveaway of New Adult ebooks, including NEW HOUSE 5: http://www.rainyofthedark.com/new-adult/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Saw this on Post Secret today and was moved by the power of Residence Life.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Sony | Kobo | Diesel | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his fiancé, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 9/24/2013)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're looking for a funny, romantic, insightful story set in college, check out FANGIRL by Rainbow Rowell.

(It also might be fun if you're into any fandoms -- like Harry Potter or Doctor Who or whatever -- because that culture is well represented by the protagonist.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A Harvard course on Chinese philosophy promises to change students' lives: http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/10/why-are-hundreds-of-harvard-students-studying-ancient-chinese-philosophy/280356/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

From the book:

_"On October 17th, I thought I knew Rosalyn Morales pretty well. But that day, my perception of what it meant to 'know someone' changed drastically. Before October 17th, I didn't know Rosalyn at all."_


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

NEW HOUSE 5 is free on iTunes through the end of the month!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/new-house-5/id514924901


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Is anyone else participating in Movember?

http://us.movember.com/about/vision-goals


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

NEW HOUSE 5: HOW A DORM BECOMES A HOME is once again free on iTunes for a limited time!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/new-house-5/id514924901?mt=11


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanksgiving is over; holiday music is now officially acceptable.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

From the book:

_"We purchased a small, potted evergreen tree and, so as not to offend anyone, we called it the 'Finals Tree.' It wasn't until we got the Finals Tree and decorated it with everything from cut-out menorahs to playing cards that I realized how religiously diverse New House 5 really was. When you live in a place like this, you learn so much about other people, sometimes without even trying."_


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope everyone has a safe and merry holiday season!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Almost time to ring in the new year! Get those resolutions ready, eh? 

Advice for New Year's Eve: Have fun, be safe!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

From the book:

_"Christmas came and went, and all I could think about was getting back to Ashford. By the beginning of January, I was sick of sitting in my room alone, sick of not being around people. I missed being able to walk out of my room at any hour of the day and find someone sitting in the lounge, sipping coffee and fooling around on a laptop."_


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Sony | Kobo | Diesel | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his fiancé, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 1/16/2014)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Writers and readers of genre Young Adult and New Adult stories may be interested in the "utopYA" convention. Details here: www.utopyacon.com


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Raise your hand if you're enjoying the Olympics? Go Team USA!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoops, February kind of got away from us there... Well, here's to March Madness!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa! The new KBoards look is nice.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

WHOOPS! The website was down for a while due to the domain expiring while we were on vacation, and then the domain was registered to the wrong email address so it took some wrestling to get it back... But it's up again, wheeee!

www.newhouse5.com


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Today is #DiversifyYourShelves day! Check out this great post for more information on how you can support diversity in literature: http://weneeddiversebooks.tumblr.com/post/83943947418/we-need-diverse-books-campaign


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Has it really been an entire month? WHOOPS!

Well, hello. Hope you're all doing well!

Cleaned out and updated some book links, both here and on the www.newhouse5.com website.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Today is Andy's birthday!

We're celebrating with gifts, sweets, and the World Cup.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gooooo USA! Yesterday's game was soooo tense -- and technically we lost --but it definitely feels like a victory to come out of the "Group of Death."

Now, on to Belgium!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Kobo | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his fiance, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 7/19/2014)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Over the next few weeks, millions of freshman around the country will be moving into their dorms! It's an exciting time, full of new beginnings, new friendships, and endless possibilities...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

This weekend we're taking a trip back to Pittsburgh, back to where this whole story started...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa, someone in Buffalo, NY ordered a loooot of copies of NEW HOUSE 5. Very exciting! Now we're so curious about who and why...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

It's almost Halloween!

Speaking of which... There's a fun section in the book where you get to hear about everyone's costumes. Let's just say you probably can't guess who dressed up as the sexy maid.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

One week till Turkey Time!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

'Tis the season! Here's a holiday-ish excerpt from NEW HOUSE 5:



> We purchased a small, potted evergreen tree and, so as not to offend anyone, we called it the "Finals Tree." It wasn't until we got the Finals Tree and decorated it with everything from cut-out menorahs to playing cards that I realized how religiously diverse New House 5 really was. There were ten practicing Jews, several Catholics, one girl who was Hindu, and of course every denomination of Christianity I had ever heard of. Diversity comes in all shapes and sizes, and the Finals Tree pointed out just one more way New House 5 showed that. Race, religion, creed, sexuality, location, ethnicity. When you live in a place like this, you learn so much about other people, sometimes without even trying.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy new year, everyone!

Here's to a happier, healthier 2015, in every way.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Source: Post Secret


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Another great one from Post Secret:


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

March Madness and Spring Break -- it's a great time of year!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL: "How to Grow the F--k Up"

http://howtogrowthe[expletive]up.tumblr.com/post/87238065412/how-to-grow-the-[expletive]-up-guides-to-life

It's a bit heavy on the f-bombs, but still amusing AND practical stuff.

_Updated to add: Oops, kboards doesn't let you curse, even in a URL. Hm... Guess you just have to replace the [expletive] with the f-word on your own._


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. *For fifty-six freshmen, it's home.* It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. *Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart.* Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Print: Amazon | Barnes & Noble | IndieBound | CreateSpace

Digital: Amazon | B&N | 



 | Kobo | Smashwords

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his wife Kristan, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Raised in upstate NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_

Amazon Rating: 4.8 stars
(9 reviews as of 6/19/2015)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're looking for a great fiction read, try LEXICON by Max Barry. Definitely a page turner!


----------

